
Who Are the Real-Life Models of “Silicon Valley” Characters? We Have Them - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/who-are-the-real-life-models-of-silicon-valley-characters-we-have-them-3507bc890d9a?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
37prime
The author deleted this Medium story

~~~
RexSorgatz
There was a server glitch on Backchannel. It's back.

